# Certificates



## darlingbuds (May 27, 2010)

Hi There

I have copies of my marrigae certificate from the registrar that we paid for after getting married - they appear as the original. Will this be accepted as part of the attestation process?


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

darlingbuds said:


> Hi There
> 
> I have copies of my marrigae certificate from the registrar that we paid for after getting married - they appear as the original. Will this be accepted as part of the attestation process?


It should be fine..If I am not mistaken I believe you only need a certified copy not the original...


----------



## Huzzah Barking-Hatstand (Jul 16, 2010)

darlingbuds said:


> Hi There
> 
> I have copies of my marrigae certificate from the registrar that we paid for after getting married - they appear as the original. Will this be accepted as part of the attestation process?


All you need to know just here:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...4466-marriage-cert-attested-2.html#post343540

Cheers
H-B-H


----------



## darlingbuds (May 27, 2010)

Huzzah Barking-Hatstand said:


> All you need to know just here:
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...4466-marriage-cert-attested-2.html#post343540
> 
> ...


Thanks. Sounds like a complete nightmare!!!!


----------



## Huzzah Barking-Hatstand (Jul 16, 2010)

darlingbuds said:


> Thanks. Sounds like a complete nightmare!!!!


Its not that bad actually, you just have to get your head around having to go to government offices and sitting about for a while, so take your ipod and a good book it's fine. 

You'll be doing it even more once you get here so as I said in a later post its all good practise.

If you do come make sure you have lots of passport photo's that you can carry around with you, (i've used 22 so far), some of your wife too. Also photocopies of the picture page of your (and her) passport. Every official, semi-official, government and company department will want copies. I swear the make wall paper from them.

H-B-H


----------



## darlingbuds (May 27, 2010)

Huzzah Barking-Hatstand said:


> Its not that bad actually, you just have to get your head around having to go to government offices and sitting about for a while, so take your ipod and a good book it's fine.
> 
> You'll be doing it even more once you get here so as I said in a later post its all good practise.
> 
> ...


Thanks for alll the advice. We are heading out mid November I start my job on the 21st. Do you know if the company you work for normally helps out with attestation or am I on my own?


----------



## Huzzah Barking-Hatstand (Jul 16, 2010)

darlingbuds said:


> Thanks for alll the advice. We are heading out mid November I start my job on the 21st. Do you know if the company you work for normally helps out with attestation or am I on my own?


The UK end of it you would probably be on your own. 

Once you get here it depends on your company. Some will hire a "P.R.O." to help you with the whole setting up your life in Dubai. You give them all the paper work once you arrive and they come back with all the dull aquiring of stamps done. Some will even help you find a house, set up your billing, you name it they will do it.

For my company I was on my own, no help beyond a word .doc telling me what I had to get. (which was wrong in a couple of important cases) that's how I can tell you. Mind you all my info will proabably be out of date by Xmas as the rules change on a regular basis.

If your in a position to negotiate, get your company to give you all the help they are prepared to pay for.

H


----------

